# Asian Classical Musics: Current Listening



## Morimur

*Indian, Japanese, Persian, and other Classical Music traditions of Asia don't seem to get a lot mileage here at TC -- I hope this thread serves as a step in the right direction.*


----------



## Morimur

*Hariprasad Chaurasia / Brij Bhushan Kabra / Shivkumar Sharma: Call of the Valley*

_One of the greatest indian classical music recordings of all time._

allmusic review: http://www.allmusic.com/album/call-of-the-valley-mw0000174667


----------



## Guest

Not currently playing, but here's one I'd like to post before someone else does 









For the record, that _Call Of The Valley_ record is another one of the few I've heard.


----------



## Morimur

*K. Sridhar and K. Shivakumar: Shringar, 1989*


----------



## Morimur

*Aashish Khan | Zakir Hussain - (2007) Golden Strings of the Sarode*












> The two musicians play together so seamlessly, it is like listening to inspiration itself. -allmusic


Allmusic review: http://www.allmusic.com/album/golden-strings-of-the-sarode-mw0000358331


----------



## Morimur

*Ali Akbar Khan & L. Subramaniam - (1993) Duet*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Well - a thread I heartily approve of, but must say in this madcap world a little 'instant' encouragement to explore, rather than links to record stores or erudite debates, might help convince people.
Sadly, apart from Ravi Shankar's excellent sitar concerti 



 (Link to no.1 ), my 'Indian experience' tends to be limited to those with Indian heritage, but plying their musical trade elsewhere. Examples:

Hidayat Inyat-Khan - La Monotonia symphonic poem 



Param Vir - Cave of Luminous Mind http://5against4.com/2013/08/28/proms-2013-param-vir-cave-of-luminous-mind-world-premiere/ (from Proms 2013)

Will be very happy to hear from anyone who can point me in the right (resonably quick !) direction to discover anything else !


----------



## Morimur

cjvinthechair said:


> Well - a thread I heartily approve of, but must say in this madcap world a little 'instant' encouragement to explore, rather than links to record stores or erudite debates, might help convince people.
> Sadly, apart from Ravi Shankar's excellent sitar concerti
> 
> 
> 
> (Link to no.1 ), my 'Indian experience' tends to be limited to those with Indian heritage, but plying their musical trade elsewhere. Examples:
> 
> Hidayat Inyat-Khan - La Monotonia symphonic poem
> 
> 
> 
> Param Vir - Cave of Luminous Mind http://5against4.com/2013/08/28/proms-2013-param-vir-cave-of-luminous-mind-world-premiere/ (from Proms 2013)
> 
> Will be very happy to hear from anyone who can point me in the right (resonably quick !) direction to discover anything else !


A good channel for mostly Indian Classical:
https://www.youtube.com/user/rliesky56/videos


----------



## Giordano

Are you going to change the thread title to "*Asian* Classical Musics: Current Listening," as you said in your OP?

---










Sample:


----------



## Morimur

Giordano said:


> Are you going to change the thread title to "*Asian* Classical Musics: Current Listening," as you said in your OP?
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sample:


I would if I knew how. Any ideas?


----------



## Giordano

Morimur said:


> I would if I knew how. Any ideas?


Ask the mods. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Morimur said:


> I would if I knew how. Any ideas?


It's done.

Fillerfillerfillerfiller


----------



## Morimur

Mahlerian said:


> It's done.
> 
> Fillerfillerfillerfiller


Muchas gracias, señor Mahlerian.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


>


Now THAT sounds like a lovely pair.


----------



## D Smith

I just happened to have listened to this last night. Lovely and great for contemplation. Recommended.


----------



## brotagonist

I used to have it, but I pawned it  Rié does a fabulous performance of Kurokami. I have never found an equal.


----------



## brotagonist

I plan to hear this today:









Orchidee: Traditional Chinese Zheng and Qin Music
6 Qin Pieces, Chen; 7 Zheng Pieces, Ou

I am especially fond of the classical qin and these are some rarer pieces for the instrument. The zheng seems more popular and I am not as fond of it. These pieces are the only ones for the instrument in my collection. It is a nice introductory album to the two instruments.


----------



## Morimur

*Kayhan Kalhor - (2012) I Will Not Stand Alone*












> I Will Not Stand Alone, is a spellbinding meditation on one of the most difficult stages in his life. Kalhor was part of the Green Movement civil uprising in Tehran, which was later squashed by the Iranian regime after disputed national elections. This was certainly an intense, emotional period, where darkness and violence seemed to be taking over. Through Kalhor's music and its immediate connection to the people, hope prevails. -Eyal Hareuveni, allaboutjazz


Complete review: http://www.allaboutjazz.com/i-will-not-stand-alone-kayhan-kalhor-world-village-review-by-eyal-hareuveni.php


----------



## Morimur

*Hossein Alizadeh - (1995) Torkaman*












> In this recording Alizadeh performs his definitive style on setar, combining superior technique with attention to mood and coloring. "Torkaman" has been inspired by the Turkmen people and their land; it portrays the human states that arise in the expression of their pains and in their love", says Alizadeh. At the time of its first release in 1986, "Torkaman" 's innovative style was very controversial. Currently, "Torkaman" is already considered to be a classic. Alizadeh mastery has proved time and again to be eye opening in the development of music in Iran. -Anon


----------



## Guest

If anyone is interested in traditional Japanese flute music (shakuhachi) I would recommend both volumes of The Art of the Shakuhachi, performed by Kifu Mitsuhashi.


----------



## Wood

Great thread idea.

Try this:


----------



## Morimur

*Mohammad Reza Shajarian - (2001) It's Winter*










2001 concert in California.
Improvisation in Daad & Bidaad mode

Vocalist: Mohammad-Reza Shajarian
Tar: Hossein Alizadeh
Kamancheh: Kayhan Kalhor
Tonbak: Homayoun Shajarian


----------



## Wood

D Smith said:


> I just happened to have listened to this last night. Lovely and great for contemplation. Recommended.


I keep meaning to start a thread on Saydisc. The little Cotswold label produce some incredible CDs.

This is one of my favourites:

http://www.wyastone.co.uk/north-indian-vocal-music.html


----------



## Wood

A quick introduction into Rajasthani music: Suwa Devi's Kaman Song.

http://www.amazon.com/Kaman-Song/dp...1421277408&sr=1-2&keywords=Suwa+Devi+Kalbelya


----------



## Wood

Zarsanga is a fine Pushtu singer.

vimeo.com/34855735

I have this one:


----------



## Morimur

*Shahram Nazeri - (2001) Shahram Nazeri & the Dastan Group*


----------



## Morimur

*Shevash Ensemble - (2003) Essare Su; Music of Mazandaran*


----------



## Morimur

*Hossein Alizadeh & Djivan Gasparyan - (2005) Endless Vision: Persian & Armenian Songs*












> Any recording featuring elderly Armenian duduk (an ancient, nine-holed shawm-oboe made of apricot wood) virtuoso Djivan Gasparyan is worth treasuring. But this time out, he was heard in particularly august company and under extraordinary circumstances. In September, 2003, the maestro, along with Grammy-nominated Iranian plucked string virtuoso Hossein Alizedeh and a hand-picked group of collaborators, gathered at Teheran's Niavaran Palace. The personnel included Alizedeh's own Hamavayan Ensemble, with Armen Ghazarian and Vazgen Markaryan on duduk and bass duduk, plus vocalists Afsaneh Rasaei, Hourshid Biabani, and Ali Samadpour. Alizedeh is a renowned composer and a foremost living exponent of the tar and other members of the Persian lute family. However, for this recital, he is heard on the six-stringed shurangiz, a relatively recent and notably resonant descendent of that clan. Gasparyan's mature grace ignites Alizadeh's impetuosity as the two men negotiate the highest peaks of passion and inspiration; both are captured at their best and that's saying a lot. But aside from the musical brilliance on hand, the event also constituted a social breakthrough, in which a female singer performed live with an otherwise male roster and appeared before a mixed-sex audience. -Christina Roden


----------



## Morimur

*Ensemble Nipponia - (1990) Japan; Traditional Vocal & Instrumental*


----------



## butters

I don't know if you're interested in Taiwanese classical music, but here are a few:

There are some great Taiwanese classical music melodies performed by the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, from Taiwan. These tunes are mostly traditional tunes passed from a long time ago, from either China or Taiwan. I think they're incredible for turning simple Taiwanese folk songs into orchestral pieces. Here's a piece I enjoy:






Here's another Chinese/Taiwanese folk song performed by the Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Morimur

butters said:


> I don't know if you're interested in Taiwanese classical music, but here are a few:
> 
> There are some great Taiwanese classical music melodies performed by the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, from Taiwan. These tunes are mostly traditional tunes passed from a long time ago, from either China or Taiwan. I think they're incredible for turning simple Taiwanese folk songs into orchestral pieces.


*Not exactly what I had in mind.*


----------



## Morimur

*Masayuki Koga - (1987) Eastwind*


----------



## Morimur

*Ono Gagaku Kai Society - (1987) Japon; Gagaku*


----------



## tortkis

Morimur said:


> _One of the greatest indian classical music recordings of all time._
> 
> allmusic review: http://www.allmusic.com/album/call-of-the-valley-mw0000174667


I couldn't find it so I got this instead. Wonderful.

Call Of The Valley
Pt. Shiv Kumar Sharma, Pt. Hariprasad Chaurasia, Pt. Brijbhushan Kabra


----------



## tortkis

Inspired by this thread, I am now listening to *Pandit Pran Nath*'s _The Raga Cycle, Palace Theatre, Paris 1972_. Though I love La Monte Young and Terry Riley, I have not heard the music of their mentor. So far, very good.


----------



## Morimur

*Baghdad Ensemble - (2003) Music from Mesopotamia*


----------



## schigolch

I love Indian classical music, both Hindustani and Carnatic.

This same week I was listening, as I do now and then, to one legendary singer, the Begum Akhtar.










She was born as Akhtaribai Faizabadi (in Faizabad, Uttar Pradesh), and was a great performer of Ghazal and Thumri. She died in 1974, after a career spanning almost fifty years. It's very easy to find cds or download her music. An unforgettable voice, and a really fascinating artist. I was able to visit her tomb (in a rather sad state of disrepair) in Lucknow, some years ago.

Let's hear some Ghazal music performed by Akhtar. The origins of the Ghazal are Arabic love poems, that through Persia reached India, where they acquired a big importance, were a vehicle for the Urdu language, and of course also a musical genre.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1998) Yemen; Songs From Hadramawt*


----------



## tortkis

Viêt-Nam: Nouvelle Musique Traditionnelle (ocora Radio France)
Trân Van Khê, Trân Quang Hai, Trân Thi Thuy Ngoc









_The novelty consists of the fact that all the music recorded here has been entirely improvised and that the improvisation is not only in a free rhythm but also in a strict rhythm marked on the percussion instruments according to a plan of development determined and conceived by myself. [...] Traditional instruments, traditional musical substance, but a new spirit in performance: that is why I spoke of "new traditional music"._ - Trân Van Khê


----------



## brotagonist

Tran Van Khe






I used to have a bit of Vietnamese art music on LP, but it might have been the selections, because it always sounded more like peasant music than classical. This video sounds like Chinese classical gone a little wonky


----------



## tortkis

Thanks for the video clip. _Viet-Nam_ is the only album of Vietnam music I have, and I don't know how much it is authentic or traditional, but I like it. Groovy.


----------



## tortkis

Banshikicho no Choshi (Japan, before 10th century)






This album contains Banshikicho no choshi and Sojo no choshi, played by Mayumi Miyata (shô). The instrument has very interesting timbre ... the music sounds like electronic ambient music. (The contemporary work of Misato Mochizuki included in the album is also very good.)

https://neos-music.com/?language=english&page=output.php?content=Kuenstler/Mochizuki_Misato.php


----------



## Mahlerian

tortkis said:


> This album contains Banshikicho no choshi and Sojo no choshi, played by Mayumi Miyata (shô).


A number of contemporary works have been written for Miyata from a diverse group of composers including Takemitsu, Hosokawa, and Cage. Hers is the name I first associate with the instrument.


----------



## brotagonist

What is that? A sheng? I am sure I have it on a few albums.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> What is that? A sheng? I am sure I have it on a few albums.


It's a shō (笙), which is a Japanese instrument related to the sheng.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahlerian said:


> It's a shō (笙), which is a Japanese instrument related to the sheng.


Stephen Micus plays the sho on some of his ECM albums (among other instruments), including Implosions, which shows it on the cover:










(though that's really one for the jazz thread - insofar as his music fits into any label)


----------



## tortkis

Mahlerian said:


> A number of contemporary works have been written for Miyata from a diverse group of composers including Takemitsu, Hosokawa, and Cage. Hers is the name I first associate with the instrument.


I like Cage's works for shô. Before any traditional music, I first heard shô on Cage's One[SUP]9[/SUP] and Two[SUP]4[/SUP], written especially for Mayumi Miyata, performed by her, and I was fascinated. I have not heard Hosokawa's works for shô. This album (I don't have) also includes some Japanese traditional Gagaku music interleaved with Hosokawa's pieces.

Deep Silence









Banshikicho no choshi for accordion and sho
Oshikicho no choshi for sho solo
Hyojo no choshi for accordion solo
Ichikotsucho no choshi for accordion and sho


----------



## Morimur

*Khalifa Ould Eide | Dimi Mint Abba - (1990) Moorish Music from Mauritania*


----------



## rrudolph

Just picked this up last weekend (my most recent orgy of used CD buying). Haven't listened to it yet, but now this thread has inspired me.

Hong Kong Chinese Orchestra conducted by Kuan Nai-chung








This is a pretty big group: 8 gaohu, 14 erhu, 8 zhonghu, 7 Gehu, 5 bass gehu, 4 pipa, 1 guzheng, 2 liuqin, 2 yangqin, 2 sanxian, 4 zhongruan, 2 daruan, 3 sheng, 3 guan, 6 di, 5 suona and 6 percussion. I've listened to a fair amount of Chinese music but I don't think I've heard an orchestra this size before.


----------



## Morimur

*Djivan Gasparyan - (1996) Apricots from Eden*


----------



## SimonNZ

Morimur said:


>


I've got that cd somewhere. I'm going to find it and give it another spin now.


----------



## D Smith

I have a particular fondness for Japanese Koto music and can recommend this disc highly; traditional and original pieces performed by Shinichi Yuize. Listening now.


----------



## tortkis

rrudolph said:


> Just picked this up last weekend (my most recent orgy of used CD buying). Haven't listened to it yet, but now this thread has inspired me.
> 
> Hong Kong Chinese Orchestra conducted by Kuan Nai-chung
> View attachment 61665
> 
> 
> This is a pretty big group: 8 gaohu, 14 erhu, 8 zhonghu, 7 Gehu, 5 bass gehu, 4 pipa, 1 guzheng, 2 liuqin, 2 yangqin, 2 sanxian, 4 zhongruan, 2 daruan, 3 sheng, 3 guan, 6 di, 5 suona and 6 percussion. I've listened to a fair amount of Chinese music but I don't think I've heard an orchestra this size before.


Does it contain Chinese traditional music (in original form or arrangement) or new compositions that use traditional instruments?

Listening to this. Very good so far. This is an editor's pick of _World Music - The Rough Guide_.

Chine: Traditions populaires instrumentales - China: Folk Instrumental Traditions (VDE-GALLO)


----------



## Morimur

*Edalat Nasibov - (2003) The Art of the Saz*


----------



## Morimur

*K.R.T. Wasitodipuro ‎- Javanese Court Gamelan From The Pura Paku Alaman, Jogyakarta*


----------



## rrudolph

tortkis said:


> Does it contain Chinese traditional music (in original form or arrangement) or new compositions that use traditional instruments?


Both. There's a 7 minute long arrangement of Autumn Moon in Han Palace and four other pieces, a couple of which are compositions based on folk material and one of which is a suite of TV themes (I assume from Chinese TV as I didn't recognize anything)!


----------



## Blake

Hossein Alizadeh should have a mention:


----------



## Blake

Oh, and some Salar Aghili. This guy's got a killer voice. I love the persian style of singing. Almost forgot to mention Siamak Aghaei on the santur.


----------



## brotagonist

I, too, am very fond of Persian music  I used to have some Shajarian. What I didn't like about it, though, was that most of it seems be structured like a suite of alternating instrumental and vocal movements  I have long been looking for a strictly instrumental Persian classical album.

I have little tolerance for vocals in non-western art music  Perhaps it is that most of it is scriptural? Hence my dislike of Gnawa, Qawwali, Ghazal, Dhrupad, Vedic chant etc. And Far Eastern vocal music sounds like ear-splitting, screeching peasant songs: Peking Opera, Cambodian art music, Thai etc.

An exception for me seems to be vocals in Japanese art music. Some of Kinshi Tsuruta's performances where she accompanies herself on biwa, for example, are stunningly moving. Also, I had a period when I was intensely into Turkish asik (somewhat similar to minnesänger and troubadours); however, my interest has presently all but fizzled


----------



## Morimur

*Van-Anh Vanessa Vo: Three-Mountain Pass*

*tiny desk concerts:* http://www.npr.org/event/music/259390015/van-anh-vanessa-vo-tiny-desk-concert


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1990) Japanese Traditional Music (Biwa)*


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1990) Turkestan Chinois/Xinjiang - Musiques Ouïgoures (2 CD)*


----------



## tortkis

Satsuma-Biwa ~ Junko Ueda








Dan-no-ura (traditional)
Yoshitsune (traditional)
Voyage (Toru Takemitsu, 1973)








brotagonist said:


> I have little tolerance for vocals in non-western art music  Perhaps it is that most of it is scriptural? Hence my dislike of Gnawa, Qawwali, Ghazal, Dhrupad, Vedic chant etc. And Far Eastern vocal music sounds like ear-splitting, screeching peasant songs: Peking Opera, Cambodian art music, Thai etc.
> 
> An exception for me seems to be vocals in Japanese art music. Some of Kinshi Tsuruta's performances where she accompanies herself on biwa, for example, are stunningly moving.


I used to dislike story-telling voices with Biwa, but I am getting to like it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is certainly not traditional music, but is it okay to still post music composed in a western style as well?



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> First listen to this composer. I am in awe. Does anyone know of any other recordings of his work? I'm just listening to this on Spotify.


----------



## Morimur

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is certainly not traditional music, but is it okay to still post music composed in a western style as well?


Not what I had in mind when I started this thread, though this looks like an intriguing recording. Let's try and stick with the 'authentic' classical musics of Asia, otherwise this will turn into a Takemitsu thread.


----------



## tortkis

brotagonist said:


> I plan to hear this today:
> 
> View attachment 61117
> 
> 
> Orchidee: Traditional Chinese Zheng and Qin Music
> 6 Qin Pieces, Chen; 7 Zheng Pieces, Ou
> 
> I am especially fond of the classical qin and these are some rarer pieces for the instrument. The zheng seems more popular and I am not as fond of it. These pieces are the only ones for the instrument in my collection. It is a nice introductory album to the two instruments.


Thanks for this. I was looking for a good solo qin album. I too prefer qin to zheng. The sound of zheng is more ... catchy? I love qin's contemplative mood.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

D Smith said:


> I just happened to have listened to this last night. Lovely and great for contemplation. Recommended.


I'm about to buy this one....as a Western listener the vocals come across as unusual but it is nonetheless amazingly beautiful music.


----------



## tortkis

I purchased Kurokami after reading the recommendation. Very good. The vocal of _Aki no shirabe (Tune of Autumn)_ is especially beautiful.



Wood said:


> I keep meaning to start a thread on Saydisc. The little Cotswold label produce some incredible CDs.
> 
> This is one of my favourites:
> 
> http://www.wyastone.co.uk/north-indian-vocal-music.html


Now listening to this. Also excellent.

Saydisc is an interesting label. I have Roger Winfield's Aeorian Harps disc, which I like a lot.


----------



## science

Morimur said:


> Not what I had in mind when I started this thread, though this looks like an intriguing recording. Let's try and stick with the 'authentic' classical musics of Asia, otherwise this will turn into a Takemitsu thread.


May God forbid.


----------



## tortkis

Yogyakarta: Gamelan of Kraton (Celestial Harmonies)


----------



## tortkis

Thai Classical Music - The Prasit Thawon Ensemble









_"[...] On this Nimbus release, four examples of classical music from Thailand are presented. Performed by the Prasit Thawon Ensemble in 1993, these stunning tracks begin with "Homrong Sornthong." Because it's played by a traditional Pi Phat ensemble, the piece features many percussion instruments -- tuned gongs and xylophones along with drums and cymbals -- as well as the singular pi nai. The pi nai is an oboe with a nasally tone capable of cutting through the ensemble's metallic and wooden soundscape. The remaining three cuts on the CD include the stately melodies of "Sumarn Dontri Klong," wafting vocals on "Cherd Chin," and bebop-like blazing on the sword-fighting song "Sarama." All the tracks are stunning."_ - Review by John Vallier (Allmusic)


----------



## Morimur

*Badar Ali Khan - (2001) Lost in Qawwali III*










Sample...


----------



## Morimur

*Li Xiangting - (2004) Inspiration from Poems of Song Dynasty*


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1997) Music of Indonesia 14; Lombok, Kalimantan, Banyumas*

_Music of Indonesia, Vol. 14: Lombok, Kalimantan, Banyumas: Little-known Forms of Gamelan and Wayang_


----------



## science

I'm enjoying this thread... I hope it's time has not already passed!


----------



## rrudolph

This is utterly fascinating:

Kyaw Kyaw Naing: Pat Waing--The Magic Drum Circle of Burma








For those unfamiliar with this instrument, it's a set of precisely tuned tabla-like drums (the one on this recording has 21 drums) which are played melodically (and with astonishing virtuosity on this recording). Here's a picture of the inside of one:









There are a number of YouTube videos of people playing these things.


----------



## tortkis

The Music of Cambodia, Volume One: 9 Gong Gamelan (Celestial Harmonies)
Recorded inside Angkor Wat, Produced by David Parsons










The Gamelan of the Kraton and Thai Classical Music are so good that I continue checking out the recommendations of the rough guide.


----------



## tortkis

rrudolph said:


> This is utterly fascinating:
> 
> Kyaw Kyaw Naing: Pat Waing--The Magic Drum Circle of Burma
> View attachment 62454
> 
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this instrument, it's a set of precisely tuned tabla-like drums (the one on this recording has 21 drums) which are played melodically (and with astonishing virtuosity on this recording). Here's a picture of the inside of one:
> 
> View attachment 62455
> 
> 
> There are a number of YouTube videos of people playing these things.


Amazing. I listened to _Pat Waing Let Swan Pya (Improvisation on the Pat Waing)_ on youtube. I have not heard this kind of sound and music. Listening to it again...


----------



## tortkis

Majid Derakhshani / Mahdieh Mohammadkhani


----------



## tortkis

A trio in Mahur
Tombak: Pedram Khavarzamini
Kamanche: Alireza Mehdizadeh
Tar: Araz Salek
University of Toronto, February 2012


----------



## tortkis

Mayeh-ye Dashti & Mayeh-ye Isfahan: Iranian Classical Music - Homayoun Shajarian, Dastan Ensemble (Celestial Harmonies)








I have an impression that Persian musics are very emotional and passionate.


----------



## tortkis

Koto: Music of the One-string Ichigenkin - Isshi Yamada (Folkways)








Isshi Yamada (Ichigenkin, Vocals)
Fuzan Sato (Shakuhachi)
http://www.folkways.si.edu/isshi-ya...ring-ichigenkin/world/music/album/smithsonian

Ichigenkin (一弦琴) is an one-string instrument, widely used in Japan during the 17th and 18th centuries.


----------



## Morimur

rrudolph said:


> This is utterly fascinating:
> 
> Kyaw Kyaw Naing: Pat Waing--The Magic Drum Circle of Burma
> View attachment 62454
> 
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this instrument, it's a set of precisely tuned tabla-like drums (the one on this recording has 21 drums) which are played melodically (and with astonishing virtuosity on this recording). Here's a picture of the inside of one:
> 
> View attachment 62455
> 
> 
> There are a number of YouTube videos of people playing these things.


This is wild.
**********


----------



## Morimur

*Bang on a Can meets Kyaw Kyaw Naing*


----------



## brotagonist

You have me intrigued. I will have to see if I can sample it somewhere.


----------



## Morimur

*Shahid Parvez Khan - (2010) Sacred Raga*


----------



## Biwa

Sâzenda

Khaled Arman (rubâb) 
Siar Hashimi (tabla)

Traditional Afghanistan music played on rubâb and tabla. Mellow, relaxing music. Good sound.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (2004) Magnificent Malkauns*


----------



## Morimur




----------



## tortkis

Madras 1964 - Nikhil Banerjee (Raga Records)








Padmabhushan Nikhil Banerjee (1931-1986) - sitar
Prem Vallabh (1918-c.1970s) - tabla
recorded 30 December 1964


----------



## Iean

No love for Philippine classical music?


----------



## arpeggio

Wow. Great stuff. I just discovered this thread.


----------



## tortkis

Art of Improvisation - Kazem Davoudian (solo santur)









_Kazem Davoudian is a Persian/Iranian-American musician, composer, and performer. His primary instrument that he has mastered over many years is the Santoor or Santur: a type of Dulcimer instrument._


----------



## tortkis

Classical Music of Iran: The Dastgah Systems (Smithsonian Folkways Recordings)









Originally released in 1966. Recordings of 10 of the 12 Dastgah Systems (Persian traditional modal systems.) According to Amazon reviews, the original LP contains 13 tracks.


----------



## Pugg

arpeggio said:


> Wow. Great stuff. I just discovered this thread.


Me too, just now!


----------



## pcnog11

Yellow River Piano Concerto is a very famous piece written by a Chinese composer back in the 1930s. This piece originates from Yellow River Cantata. The Cantata was a strong driver for Chinese to stand up and fight the Japanese. Some could argue the concerto is a symphonic poem that a PC. Nevertheless, it describe the mighty Yellow River in China and the emotional ties of the Chinese.

Check these link out:

First link is a performance from 2000s,






Second link is a performance from 1970s






Listen to the differences!


----------



## Mohayeji

Persian music:

Chakad by Parviz Meshkatian (It is composed in Chahargah Scale, probably the most different and the most exotic Persian scale):





Bidad by Parviz Meshkatian:





Khosro & Shirin by Parviz Meshkatian:





Khazan by Parviz Meshkatian:





Sarkesh by Parviz Meshkatian:





More traditional examples (and probably more exotic for those who are not familiar with Persian classical music):

Improvisation by Farhang Sharif:









ٰImprovisation by Jalil Shahnaz:









These two will sound more familiar:
Dance of Wind by Ardavan Kamkar:





Grind Fine Diamonds by Ardavan Kamkar:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tad5...Q9GAUd&index=4


----------



## christomacin

Here's some Korean Classical music:


----------



## Conrad2

Chinese Traditional Pipa Music
Liu Fang
Label: Oliver Sudden Productions
Release Year: 1998








This is an interesting thread so I want to bump it up.


----------



## Conrad2

Phases of the Moon: Traditional Chinese Music
[video=dailymotion;x2yi0hr]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2yi0hr[/video]
Recommended by NoCoPilot in this thread


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## cheregi

Conrad2 said:


> Recommended by NoCoPilot in this thread


Thanks for linking that thread, I rarely check that subforum but was happy to contribute.

In the interest of not repeating myself here I thought I'd share a couple examples from my favorite Asian non-Chinese classical/court music tradition:






The Burmese ensemble idiom just... doesn't sound like anything else on the planet, as far as I'm aware. I love the textures and the approach to rhythm; to me there's an overall feeling of clusters of tones and timbres just kind of hanging in the air overlapping each other...






On the other hand the Burmese harp-and-vocal sung-poetry tradition achieves a wildly different overall effect from fundamentally identical music-theoretical considerations, and is highly engaging in its own way...

And I see someone just a few pages ago in this thread also posted about Burmese classical music - regardless what I posted is quite different and that was ~5 years ago, haha.


----------

